# Deaf chicken?



## lifeflower (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi there, I was just wondering if anyone can relate to this.
I have three ex battery hens and one free range hen as well. They are all brown shavers and the battery hens are approximately two and a half years old. I suspect that one of the ex battery hens could be deaf.

I will start from scratch.
It started happening one or two weeks back. I was going out to feed them and when I called them over I noticed that she didn't come with the others. I suspected that she was tired or something. And she has been doing it since then. She won't come over unless she see can see the food, she won't even come with the others 

I have no idea what is going on here, but there you go. Any advice would be appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to pick her up and give her a good close look. Check her ears, her eyes. What is her behavior when she is out doing chicken stuff? 

So, far this is not enough to toss out an opinion on what is going on with her. Birds that don't feel well will also act that way.


----------

